# The Amazing Race S32E03 (OAD 10/28/2020) - We're Makin' Big Moves



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I am not caught up yet...but creating the thread for this week's episode!


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Episodes like this really make me think about the show's editors.

"What did you do all day at work, honey?"
"Blurred out the boobs of Amazon tribeswomen."

Meanwhile, someone else was eagerly adding the music sting for "you didn't fully read the clue and left your shopping bag behind" a bunch of times.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

trainman said:


> Episodes like this really make me think about the show's editors.
> 
> "What did you do all day at work, honey?"
> "Blurred out the boobs of Amazon tribeswomen."
> ...


hah! yeah, there were a few stings, and more than a few blurs.

my favorite quote: "we are not planning on asking will and james why they u-turned us, because we don't think we'll get a *straight *answer." zzzing!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Seems like they're taking this alliance stuff and helping each other too far.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I couldn't figure out why they were blurring out the chests of girls who were maybe 5, as well as butt cracks. It seemed like excessive blurring.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

PJO1966 said:


> I couldn't figure out why they were blurring out the chests of girls who were maybe 5, as well as butt cracks. It seemed like excessive blurring.


jared might be watching...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> hah! yeah, there were a few stings, and more than a few blurs.
> 
> my favorite quote: "we are not planning on asking will and james why they u-turned us, because we don't think we'll get a *straight *answer." zzzing!


Wow, I didn't even consider what that quote might have meant. I read it at face value, where when someone talks in doubletalk the answer is not exactly what you expect. Is that a homophobic slur now? I always say (especially with politicians) that when they are asked a question and dance around the answer, that they don't give a straight answer.

Still having a hard time finding a team to "hate". I guess that's good, but there's nobody to root against. As with a lot of people who wind up losing....Read the f-ing clue!!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> Wow, I didn't even consider what that quote might have meant. I read it at face value, where when someone talks in doubletalk the answer is not exactly what you expect. Is that a homophobic slur now? I always say (especially with politicians) that when they are asked a question and dance around the answer, that they don't give a straight answer.
> 
> Still having a hard time finding a team to "hate". I guess that's good, but there's nobody to root against. As with a lot of people who wind up losing....Read the f-ing clue!!


oh, i didn't take it as a slur, i literally lol'd when i heard it, he probably had no clue how it could be taken - no harm, no foul.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I couldn't figure out why they were blurring out the chests of girls who were maybe 5, as well as butt cracks. It seemed like excessive blurring.


With all this talk about child sex trafficking and things like that, I think it was justified. But I wonder why they would do a challenge where they had to do all that blurring. My first thought was, the person who does the blurring sure had a lot of work this week!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> oh, i didn't take it as a slur, i literally lol'd when i heard it, he probably had no clue how it could be taken - no harm, no foul.


The double meaning didn't occur to me at all.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

In the end, did the teams *need* the bag if they did not select/get U-Turned into the cooking challenge? IOW, if the footballers, volleyballers or the "engineers" didn't have their bags would there have been a penalty? It also seemed like the roof challenge somehow took much longer than the cooking one, which surprised me.

I still don't get why Will and James U-Turned anyone, but particularly knowing that the team they nominated was very likely to survive the round.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I wondered too if they could just do the other challenge if they didn't have their bag.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

LlamaLarry said:


> I still don't get why Will and James U-Turned anyone, but particularly knowing that the team they nominated was very likely to survive the round


I've been waiting to see them walking their dog so I can yell at them about that.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Yes, I absolutely think the bag was only necessary if you were u-turned. It appears that the absence of the bag forces a team to do the roofing challenge, so the producers gave everyone an “out” if they didn’t read their clue and left their bag a long boat ride away... Unless you got u-turned...

Will and James got a little salty when they observed the couple helping out another team at the truck challenge and noted that they weren’t helping them...and they are clearly helping others...so they need to go... That’s why they u-turned them...


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm not convinced that if you forgot your bag you simply had to run the other leg of the race. That seems like a very strange way to run things. I agree that you only needed the bag for the cooking but in the past when teams have not followed directions, they've been forced to wait for a penalty period before they could finish the race.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

madscientist said:


> I'm not convinced that if you forgot your bag you simply had to run the other leg of the race. That seems like a very strange way to run things. I agree that you only needed the bag for the cooking but in the past when teams have not followed directions, they've been forced to wait for a penalty period before they could finish the race.


Ah...good point... The absence of the bag probably did not impact their ability to get to the mat...but once you got to the mat, I bet you are right... Probably either a waiting penalty, or instructions to go back and get the bag...


----------

